# AOSP Apps on TW Rom



## BlueCross (Sep 4, 2012)

Is it possible to install MMS.apk and Phone.apk on a TW rom? I'm not a big fan of the stock TW apps.


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

MMS: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1921429

Phone, not that I know of. You probably can't swap out the Phone.apk because it might need the aosp framework


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

right, phone doesn't work nor does contacts (i dont think calendar does either)

I can tell you at least Mms, Browser, Calculator, Trebuchet (launcher), LatineIME (keyboard), Apollo (music player) work
Grab them from a CM9 Rom though


----------



## BlueCross (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks, both of you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

